# 15 Point Sum up from DaveKG DA Polishing Guide



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi everyone,

With being new to machine polishing myself, I (like many others on here I imagine) have read through DaveKG's guide on DA polishing for a beginner at least once or twice.

Now with Dave's approval I thought it a useful idea for myself (and others) to summarize many of the important issues into a 15 point checklist (so to speak) which can be printed out on a single piece of A4 and have to hand so you can check your doing everything correctly while your putting what you've read into action -

*Important Notes*

1. When holding the machine polisher - keep the cable over your shoulder.

2. Relax! Holding tensely will make the vibrations cause you pain. Sit back at a comfortable distance.

3. Start and stop the polisher only when pad is in contact with the paintwork.

4. It is necessary when machine polishing to keep the pad generally flat.

5. Draw a thick black line on your backing plate - Ensure this is rotating no less than 1 - 2 times per second. If the pad is not rotating it means your using too much downward pressure.

6. Once the pad is initially primed with polish (a 3 - 4" line is enough), only a couple of skittle sized beads of polish are typically required. If pad gets clotted with polish, brush clean with a toothbrush and use less polish / work polish for longer.

7. A DA polisher will require to be driven across the paintwork when switched on. This is done with the back arm while the arm over the head controls the downwards pressure on the pad.

8. It doesn't matter what pattern you move the machine polisher across the paint area as long as you cover the area evenly!

9. When using abrasive polishes, the machine should be moved at slow speed across the panel - approximately 1" - 2" per second.

10. When using cleansers and glazes, the machine can be moved faster (using slower speeds) - around 3 - 5" per second.

11. It typically takes between 10 and 20 passes (a good five minutes per 12 - 18" square section) at high speed to ensure there's enough passes to take the abrasives from cutting to their finishing stage (depending on the polish).

12. Make sure that the residue goes clear before you stop the machine and assess the correction.

13. Check the area you are working -no larger than around 18" square (reducing to 12". if the polish is struggling/drying out)

14. If the polish is drying out too fast try lightly spritxing the pad with water. Check you're not working in direct sunlight and avoid working in high temps where body panels are hot, also reduce the work area to help avoid dust pick up when working outside.

15. Pay attention when working near edges and contours - these can be pressure points which will cause the pad to stop spinning and increase the risk of paint damage.

I hope thats of help to someone at least.

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Greg_VXR (Nov 21, 2009)

great help thanks mate


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Good summary, I just need to give it a try.


----------



## DreamScape (Dec 16, 2006)

Very Thoughtful of you Neil :thumb:


----------

